# Saving thread posts



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have been reading some really great information and receiving some great advice from this forum community...so first of all, let me say thank you to all who are regularly contributing their efforts to this group.

I can't say enough how awesome this forum has been for me personally and continues to be...

My question here, (unless I am missing some simple pre-existing instructions already available in this forum), is there a way for me to save certain thread posts or even specific comments in a particular thread post into a folder or to my account profile page or something so that it will be easier to later access this valuable and appreciated information?

Rather than copy and paste it somewhere else?

I will need and want much of this information later on at some point in time and sometimes I will spend an hour or more trying to find a previous post and then countless hours reading and re-reading all the posts within that thread trying to find exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have been reading some really great information and receiving some great advice from this forum community...so first of all, let me say thank you to all who are regularly contributing their efforts to this group.
> 
> I can't say enough how awesome this forum has been for me personally and continues to be...
> 
> ...


if you click on 'Thread Tools' at the top of any thread you want to save, then select 'subscribe' , a link to the thread will be saved in your User CP


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have been reading some really great information and receiving some great advice from this forum community...so first of all, let me say thank you to all who are regularly contributing their efforts to this group.
> 
> I can't say enough how awesome this forum has been for me personally and continues to be...
> 
> ...


Like the post and it'll be saved on your Like list. I do that so I can refer back.


----------

